# Camping in the Everglades



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Whenlifegivesyoulemons said:


> Thinking about possibly doing a camping trip for my birthday. Sometime around early November, was looking at Watson Place just off of Chokoloskee there. What can i expect to encounter and some must haves to bring along?


BUGS! Not kidding and it shouldn't be understated. Depending on how many cold snaps have passed by then, it could either be semi-tolerable to downright miserable. All those spots on the inside are buggier than most, even at the coldest times. Head a little further out to one of the barrier islands (Pavillion) and you'll find it to be a little more user friendly. With that being said, if you do choose an island, bring some fire wood (fires are only allowed at beach camping sites), get your permits and file a float plan. Also, if you can, get to the park a day before your trip to buy permits about 30-40 min before the office opens. Take the hit on the extra day as the best sites sell out really quick in weekends. I'll usually buy my permits Wednesday or Thursday and buy them for the max time. I almost always camp with a group, so we just split the cost. You can also look at islands outside (north) of the park boundaries which are first come, but don't have bathrooms. 

Your craft of choice will dictate what your load will be. Tupperware containers with garbage bag liner and you're good. If you're paddling, you'll be more limited. I would look at "picnic" or "tiger" if you're in a yak. One tip, bring a roll of paper towels, a spray bottle of bathroom cleaner and some disinfectant spray. You'll thank me when you go use the port a potty! 

Buy johnny Malloy's book on paddling and camping in the glades. Priceless info in there. From approach angles to certain islands/sites to equipment supply lists, even some history in there. Again, priceless info and it's just a few bucks used on amazon. 

Last tip, charts and GPS. tides are tricky in that part of the glades and there's enough oyster bars to make your life complicated. Plan your routes and time the tides, no matter what your craft choice is. I've run everywhere back there in a yak, a gheenoe, a skiff and a pathfinder, each float the wilderness waterway just fine, but you gotta be smart about it. 

Have fun, get lost and catch fish! Good luck, PM me if you need more specifics on certain sites..


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I was pleasantly surprised to find this site still up and working.... Take a moment to work through it for a basic overview of the camping in the 'Glades from a paddler's point of view....

http://www.evergladesdiary.com/


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Manny 2376 pretty much nailed it. For bugs ThermaCell works well plus there are some sprays that you can buy to further deter bugs at the campsite. Pitch your tent in the sun, bugs love shade. If the bugs are really bad I even have used a cheap bug suit I bought on Amazon that did a good job of keeping the critters at bay. Like Manny said you won't know until you get there but plan for bad bugs. On the positive side I have been on trips in ENP where bugs were not a problem. Have a great time on your trip, your first will not be your last it becomes addictive.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Forgot about setting your tent out of the shade. Good tip Viking! I've experienced everything for mosquitos by the thousands to almost 100% bug free. Been camping in the glades my entire adult life, and I'm still figuring it out !


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Ditto on everything said above about the bugs, I prefer the gulf island campsites. If the breeze is coming off the Gulf you may not even need bug spray, but when it is calm or comes out of the east watch out. I have noticed a correlation between how bad the bugs are and how much Crown is consumed!


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

I have heard a lot about Thermacell online, but some mixed reviews. Would you guys recommend it for at the launch ramp, or is it more of a camping thing? My wife really really hates mosquitos, and really freaks out waiting in the boat while I park the truck lol.
Thanks


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Snookyrookie said:


> I have heard a lot about Thermacell online, but some mixed reviews. Would you guys recommend it for at the launch ramp, or is it more of a camping thing? My wife really really hates mosquitos, and really freaks out waiting in the boat while I park the truck lol.
> Thanks


Most people like it. And I have yet to meet anyone that likes skeeters.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't take women and or children out there unless you are prepared to return after one night !

I have seen guys that had good intentions have to leave after one night ...

Thermocell is marginal :-( If you have seen the welts on "Naked and Afraid" that's pretty much what you get.

That being said if the bugs don't bother you go for it

Oh and you need to Raccoon Proof everything !
FWC says you can shoot then if you have a hunting license as they are considered Varmints ;-)


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thermocells work well when given time to heat up, best results are with no breeze.
we spark them up ahead of time when entering the skeeter zone if possible.
ive spent a lot of time there in 2-5 night treks and prep is key.
in/ out at the ramp they wont help.
-im pretty sure you cant shoot ***** or at all in a national park.........


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Lots of places outside the national park ...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

noeettica said:


> Lots of places outside the national park ...


touche...
ill need a **** -skin cap next time your down there.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Snookyrookie said:


> I have heard a lot about Thermacell online, but some mixed reviews. Would you guys recommend it for at the launch ramp, or is it more of a camping thing? My wife really really hates mosquitos, and really freaks out waiting in the boat while I park the truck lol.
> Thanks


Dont bring the wife. Especially if she hates mosquitoes. Just dont do it. I did it at Watson in November and it was really really really really bad. The 7th circle of hell for my mosquito loathing girlfriend. She was miserable, which made me miserable, it was so awful. Just don't do it.

Stay at a BnB in Chokolooske and make day trips. Trust me, the $600 hotel bill is way cheaper than the Big D. 

Come back in Jan for Feb and do a guys trip.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

My last trip down was for 3 days in March, but I am planning another trip for early November. If your wife hates mosquitoes, camping is probably not the best option. In March, the mosquitoes were not bad at all during the day, but early morning and evening/night was pretty rough. I was laying in my tent (small 2 person) and I could literally hear the mosquitoes buzzing around outside. NO JOKE! In fact, I actually kept my thermacell with me and would keep it on when getting in the tent for about 2 minutes to kill anything that came in with me and also turned it on 2 minutes before getting out to help kind of build up the "cloud" before leaving the tent. 

IMHO the Thermacells work great, but nothing is 100 percent. 

As for the boat ramp, the most bites I got during my last trip was when I was loading the boat on the trailer to head home after the weekend and the no-seeums were swarming. 

All that said, DO NOT let horror stories deter you from going. I haven't been many times, but I can honestly say the backcountry there is one of my favorite places on earth. Sitting at night on the chickee under the full moon with stars everywhere and just the slightest sound of the water ripples hitting the bottom of my skiff tied out back is something everyone should get to experience.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Watson Place is haunted, some say. Calusa's called it Pavioni, a place of dark power, and would not be there after dark. So don't forget your 'haint repellent either...


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I've had the best luck with spraying your campsite with outdoor mosquito spray, thermocell, and then bug spray. I stay covered up with clothing and buff, socks. The natural cutter repellant. They're always buzzing around, but you won't be getting torn up by them. I spray tent and everything with the outdoor spray. It comes in a big can.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Park service prohibits the use of Camp Foggers within it's boundaries, rangers will definitely issue you a ticket and confiscate the can if they see it in your campsite. Ask me how I know...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

This was "inside" the screen canopy!



2 Thermocells on the table took them out in 5 mins.

But I have the real trick for no-see-ums.... Anyone want to guess?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

My wife and I stayed at river wilderness in everglades city. Not bad price decent room you can park boat underneath as they are on stilts and they even let you use the ramp next door. Although you have to take your vehicle and trailer back to your room. Short ride and your to the gulf. Main thing no mosquitos at night and a.c. Might be a little better for your wife.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I gotta agree with Curtis wright, don't bring the lady. It's not for the faint of heart. But as awful as the bugs can be, there are ways to make the experience relatively comfortable. I've got it down for me as I camped a handful of times this past June and July in flamingo backcountry with no problem. It definitely involved things like covering head to toe, bringing in a piss jug at night, head nets, thermacell/mosquito coil/citro candle...

I gotta admit though, I kind of like having to deal with the bugs because it keeps the crowd way down, in the warmer months anyway.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

bobber said:


> Park service prohibits the use of Camp Foggers within it's boundaries, rangers will definitely issue you a ticket and confiscate the can if they see it in your campsite. Ask me how I know...


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Was in chokoloskee this weekend, bugs weren't too bad compared to some trips we've done. Stayed outside of the rivers though so that can make a world of difference.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Backwater said:


> But I have the real trick for no-see-ums.... Anyone want to guess?


I'll bite -- Baby oil? Chew minty gum? Kerosene deodorant?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Camped (tents) in Flamingo for three days at the end of last December. It was unseasonably warm so I was still covering up head to toe and using a head net around the camp fire at night. The skeeters were annoying, but we were on a guy's trip so we laughed and griped about it and kept going. I'm glad we didn't have any wives / kids with us though.

The wind is your best ally against the bugs...but can also ruin a fishing trip...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Oil will stop no-see-ums dead... but the cure is almost worse than the problem... You have to grease up like you were getting set for your first MMA match (I mean in your hair, eyebrows, ears - every inch of exposed skin and hair. We always used Avon Skin so Soft bath oil, but I've been told that Johnson's Baby Oil works just as well. If you sweat at all, though, the stuff running off of your forehead or hair will just about blind you if it hits your eyes....

Like I said the cure is nearly worse than the problem.... In the places we fish tall trees at dawn or dusk are the big problem areas -particularly if there's no wind. Once a breeze comes up you're home free. My best guess is that if you're camping the bugs are twice as bad as they are when you're in a boat....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yep, 


bryson said:


> I'll bite -- Baby oil? Chew minty gum? Kerosene deodorant?


Unscented baby oil. An old crabber taught me that trick.  The baby oil (mineral oil, same thing) will keep the no-see-ums from getting a foot hold to bite you. They'll end up sticking to you and it looks like someone threw pepper on you at the end of the day, but you wouldn't get bit. Plus, if you accidently touch your lure or fly, the fish will still eat it, unlike deet products and other bug stuff. 

A good way to not catch fish is spray yourself down with bug stuff, tie on a lure and fish it without thoroughly washing your hands. You'll blow off every fish that comes and looks at what you have to offer. So wash your hands! Bio-degradable unscented soap preferred. 


crboggs, - try camping there in the summer! Ha!


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Only thing I can add is that the ground sites will grow up with grass and such in the summer. I think the NPS cuts them down once it gets cool and (smart) people start using them. I was by Chatham Bend last month and there isn't much open ground near the dock. Chatham Bend especially grows up with elephant grass and all manner of other stuff in the summer; Darwin was similar. Needless to say, the bugs will be even worse than normal around that foliage. Good luck.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Capt LeMay, we were typing at the same time! 

The reason Skin-so-soft (oil based) works is because..... the oil. Try the cream oil free version. Doesn't work so good. 

I cover up but use the oil on the exposed areas (not MMA heavy), just as if you were putting sun tan lotion on (or sun tan oil, back in the day before we knew any better! Ha!). I'll add some deet free Swamp Juice if I know I'm getting into skeeters. Now deer flies, that's another story! 

Once we got caught in a swarm of these long skinny black beetles with very strong pokey legs, at sunset. The legs pinch when they crawled on you and looked for every orifice they could crawl into!  They felt worse than a roach crawling on you, only you had hundreds of them on you at one time!  There was nothing you could do to stop them (millions of them in a cloud that came into the camp site). Only thing we could do was run into the tent and hunker down for the night. Thank Gawd we had it set up! 

That experience was way worst than the swarm of rats we had after a big summer rain storm (hundreds of them) and all trying to get into the tent, after the tent was flooded and pounded down on top of us from the torrential rains we had in the middle of the night. We had 3 inches of standing water "INSIDE" the tent and you dare not go outside due to the cloud of mosquitoes that surrounded the tent and the hundreds of rats climbing all over it (maybe to get away from the mosquitoes, who knows). So that was a fun night too and the next morning, the skiff was sunk and any gear we had in it floated off or got swept out with the tide. We did however, managed to get the motor running, which save our asses! Ha!

I looked up the beetles. They are called Black Corsairs (like the WWII fighter planes).


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

*“If you think you are too small to make a difference, try sleeping with a mosquito.”*

― Dalai Lama XIV


----------



## Mercuryproteam (Aug 20, 2015)

We went last November. We are planning another trip later in the winter for this year. The mosquitos were so thick as the sun went down it was terrible. During the day, as long as you stay out of the mangroves you were fine. As the sun was setting, you could hear them coming. We stayed on New Turkey Key with the hopes that the sea breeze would keep the bugs at bay. Good thought but it didn't work. The ***** were like soldiers in the distance. SOB's would wait off in the distance and move in after you went into the tent. We would hear them trying to get into the tent. One trick I learned - Bring a wide mouth bottle into the tent with you. Makes a good porta potty that way you don't have to leave the tent in the middle of the night and let the skeeeters in.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Mercuryproteam said:


> We went last November. We are planning another trip later in the winter for this year. The mosquitos were so thick as the sun went down it was terrible. During the day, as long as you stay out of the mangroves you were fine. As the sun was setting, you could hear them coming. We stayed on New Turkey Key with the hopes that the sea breeze would keep the bugs at bay. Good thought but it didn't work. The ***** were like soldiers in the distance. SOB's would wait off in the distance and move in after you went into the tent. We would hear them trying to get into the tent. One trick I learned - Bring a wide mouth bottle into the tent with you. Makes a good porta potty that way you don't have to leave the tent in the middle of the night and let the skeeeters in.


I'm very familiar with those ***** on New Turkey! They came right into the camp in the evening. Make sure your cooler lids are strapped down and trash stowed in **** proof vinyl bags. Also, they will swim out to your shiff, even if anchored off the beach (I have special rigging we designed for that) and will climb on-board and ransack your skiff, including lifting the hatch lids. So lock them down can clear out your cockpit. That's the campsite where we (my bro and I) got raided by the beetles at sunset!  On a positive note, we set out a rod from the campsite with a 12" mullet on it and caught a big bad snook. The rest were sharks (so don't swim there! Ha!).

Ted Haas


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> crboggs, - try camping there in the summer! Ha!


*lol* Hell no!

Skeeters and No See Ums are different challenges, obviously.

The best thing we've found for No See Ums has been "Bug Band".

http://bugband.net/

Its legit IMHO. We get into No See Ums pretty bad at times in the upper bay backwaters and intracoastal spoil islands. BugBand has proven effective on those little buggers.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

View attachment 2433


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Capt LeMay, we were typing at the same time!
> 
> The reason Skin-so-soft (oil based) works is because..... the oil. Try the cream oil free version. Doesn't work so good.
> 
> ...


That thing has a pointy proboscis that can puncture the skin. I am allergic to every bug that bites or stings so I know to much minusha about them


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> That thing has a pointy proboscis that can puncture the skin. I am allergic to every bug that bites or stings so I know to much minusha about them


Yea well, I suggest not going to the Glades then!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> *lol* Hell no!
> 
> Skeeters and No See Ums are different challenges, obviously.
> 
> ...


When you camp down there in the summer, you really get to see what really works and what doesn't. I've seen a lot of products with big grandiose claims, get licked up like honey to those swamp skeeters and no-see-ums, as well as deer flies! 

And don't get me started on *the* *big bad Black Horse Fly*! They will bite the dog snot out of you and it feels like someone shooting you from shore with a pellet gun on your bare skin! Freekin things hurt! They get the hair stood up on the back of my neck worst than anything, tho I've gotten pretty good with swatting them down in mid flight. They sound like a Cobra II helicopter flyin at cha! Even 100% deet has a hard time stopping them from biting ya. So I got the ninja swat figured out, to keep from coming home with welts! Lol


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm intimately familiar with deer flies...unfortunately...I'd rather be stung by hornets than those bastards...


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Funny you guys had those experiences at New Turkey. Out of all of my trips, last years New Turkey visit was by far the worse and the buggiest night ever! Winds shifted on us right before sunset and blew in every mosquitos in the park. Good times!!!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Remember in an emergency.... bugs can't bite through your rain gear... (and that's why you'll see me before sunup at one ramp or other wearing my rain jacket with the hood up....


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I've also heard stories of guys in a real emergency submerging there bodies in water with just their head and neck above water... this was back in the day though.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> When you camp down there in the summer, you really get to see what really works and what doesn't. I've seen a lot of products with big grandiose claims, get licked up like honey to those swamp skeeters and no-see-ums, as well as deer flies!
> 
> And don't get me started on *the* *big bad Black Horse Fly*! They will bite the dog snot out of you and it feels like someone shooting you from shore with a pellet gun on your bare skin! Freekin things hurt! They get the hair stood up on the back of my neck worst than anything, tho I've gotten pretty good with swatting them down in mid flight. They sound like a Cobra II helicopter flyin at cha! Even 100% deet has a hard time stopping them from biting ya. So I got the ninja swat figured out, to keep from coming home with welts! Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

EasternGlow said:


> I've also heard stories of guys in a real emergency submerging there bodies in water with just their head and neck above water... this was back in the day though.


of course, you have sharks, gators and crocs to deal with! Ha!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> Remember in an emergency.... bugs can't bite through your rain gear... (and that's why you'll see me before sunup at one ramp or other wearing my rain jacket with the hood up....


Frogg Toggs is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Backwater said:


> This was "inside" the screen canopy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skin So Soft


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Backwater said:


> of course, you have sharks, gators and crocs to deal with! Ha!


I know of a Marine Patrol officer that broke down deep in the islands one night and stayed in the water all night with his shirt covering his head! Said he would rather deal with the sharks than the mosquitoes!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

manny2376 said:


> Funny you guys had those experiences at New Turkey. Out of all of my trips, last years New Turkey visit was by far the worse and the buggiest night ever! Winds shifted on us right before sunset and blew in every mosquitos in the park. Good times!!!


Wow how just a little wind in the right direction can make a world of difference. Camped there with a slight breeze coming off the gulf, we sat out by the fire till late at night without any bug juice on at all.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Backwater said:


> of course, you have sharks, gators and crocs to deal with! Ha!


Don't forget Moccasins !!!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Funny thing... since I spent my early years (mid-sixties) up in north Alabama I'm all too familiar with water mocassins -and gave them a wide berth. I've seen pythons, a variety of other non-poisonous snakes, and a variety of rattlers (both on land and free swimming in surprising places....) - but I've yet to see the first mocassin in the parts of the 'Glades I fish in from salt all the back into sweet water areas....


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Our camping spots in the Louisiana marsh can have some serious bug problems. I've never been to the Everglades so I don't know our bugs are as bad. I put our bugs on par with mid summer Bahamian bugs.

Anyway, if we are camping we bring two big goal zero panels and two spare battery banks to run 12 volt fans. The extra weight of the battery banks sucks but you don'mt have to take them fishing and when it's late the fans are strong enough to keep the bug off of you for a few hours. Getting the bugs out the tent is a different kind of struggle. My friend swears his small hand held dirt devil vacuum gets them but I'm hesitant to take his word for it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Skin So Soft


It's the mineral oil in skin-so-soft that causes it to work.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> My friend swears his small hand held dirt devil vacuum gets them but I'm hesitant to take his word for it.


Lol.... That's a good one. Might have to try that!  

Here's a thought.... Get older and soft these days, I like to bring a small air mattress with me to sleep on, along with one of those battery powered air pump so I don't have to gag blowin the dang thing up.  So what if you rig up a hose, like on a small shop vac (I have one of those Standley mini 1 gal shop vac with a 1" hose and love it) on the air intake side of the air pump. I think you'd get the same effect since the fan blades of the air pump will basically kill the bugs getting sucked thru and chopped up. Or rig a breathable vent bag on the output side to catch the bugs in (kinda what you might have with a portable rotary sander).

I think bringing a thermocell in with you with a couple of your rain flaps down to vent is an easier route to go tho. Not sure if that stuff is bad for you to breath or not , but it works.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Backwater said:


> It's the mineral oil in skin-so-soft that causes it to work.


Showing my age but back growing up we used to paint the window screens with motor oil in the spring to keep the noseeums out. Take the screens down and scrub them in the fall, they'd be black with the drowned bodies.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

bobber said:


> Showing my age but back growing up we used to paint the window screens with motor oil in the spring to keep the noseeums out. Take the screens down and scrub them in the fall, they'd be black with the drowned bodies.


Whoa! Lol


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I got tired of the air mattress and got a cot. Folds up, never goes flat and I can store my gear under the cot. Love my cot....


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

GTSRGTSR said:


> I got tired of the air mattress and got a cot. Folds up, never goes flat and I can store my gear under the cot. Love my cot....


I agree, a cot with a self inflating roll on top is nice. Also staying at the EC motel ain't a bad option either lol


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Steve_Mevers said:


> I agree, a cot with a self inflating roll on top is nice.


Too bulky to pak, transport and tote around. Tried that decades ago. A decent but smaller air mattress rolls up nice and tight and can be out of the way. Same thing with tents. I like small footprints but long enough to fit my 6'3" body and some gear. One that will roll up small and tight. Nothing worse than running with a pile of stuff in the boat, especially if you come across some good fishing, along the route to the campsite or on the way back. The older I get, the less junk I don't need to take with me. Keep it simple, keep it minimalist, except for the air mattress and the tent. 

I'm also considering one of those screen tent hammocks for the chickees (and nix the air mattress and tent), tho I don't know how my back will hold up all night in that position. Anyone used them before or has them?


----------



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)

I have not yet been to the Everglades, but it is on my short list of places to camp/fish. Most of the camping that I do is in a hammock with a mosquito net. Very minimal packing required, and very comfortable in my opinion as long as straps are spaced correctly. I currently have a Kammok Roo (http://kammok.com/products/roo) which is fantastic, but the company has a new tent/hammock hybrid in the works that I have been eyeing called the Sunda (https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kammok/sunda-the-next-level-2-person-tent-and-all-in-one).


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

I have some friends that swear by the hammocks, and they are fairly big guys. I think that technically you may not be allowed to use them at the back country sites because you have tie them to trees. My only issue with them is that they actually end up taking up a fair amount of square footage once you factor in the ropes they are hanging from. The typical campsite back there would end up being pretty tight if you had 5 or 6 guys in hammocks.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Backwater said:


> Too bulky to pak, transport and tote around. Tried that decades ago. A decent but smaller air mattress rolls up nice and tight and can be out of the way. Same thing with tents. I like small footprints but long enough to fit my 6'3" body and some gear. One that will roll up small and tight. Nothing worse than running with a pile of stuff in the boat, especially if you come across some good fishing, along the route to the campsite or on the way back. The older I get, the less junk I don't need to take with me. Keep it simple, keep it minimalist, except for the air mattress and the tent.
> 
> I'm also considering one of those screen tent hammocks for the chickees (and nix the air mattress and tent), tho I don't know how my back will hold up all night in that position. Anyone used them before or has them?


I'm 6'2, have had back surgery and I prefer a hammock over an air mattress. I have a Clark Jungle hammock that is cut wide so I can lay diagonally across it on my side so the sleeping area is relatively flat compared to the bean pod effect with some hammocks. If I am sleeping in the backcountry on a land site in ENP I am sleeping in a tent away from the trees to avoid the bugs. On a Chickee I sleep in my hammock. My air matress is a Neo Air and I highly recommend that when sleeping on the ground.

I have several friends that use the extra large tent cots that you get from Bass Pro and they swear by them.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> Funny thing... since I spent my early years (mid-sixties) up in north Alabama I'm all too familiar with water mocassins -and gave them a wide berth. I've seen pythons, a variety of other non-poisonous snakes, and a variety of rattlers (both on land and free swimming in surprising places....) - but I've yet to see the first mocassin in the parts of the 'Glades I fish in from salt all the back into sweet water areas....


You're probably right about only rattlesnakes and no mocs in the Glades. In an episode of Walkers Cay Chronicles in the Glades, Flip and John Donnell followed a swimming rattler to the shore. The snake proceeded to slither up a mangrove to hang out about 6' off the water. Something else to be aware of...


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Viking1 said:


> I have a Clark Jungle hammock that is cut wide so I can lay diagonally across it on my side so the sleeping area is relatively flat compared to the bean pod effect with some hammocks.


I've heard that your sleeping position makes a huge difference. I used to like to relax in mine, but never could get comfortable enough to sleep, and someone told me that I need to lay diagonally. Haven't tried it yet, but it makes sense.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm trying to organize a trip with two other boats from Louisiana. Right now we are shooting for February or early March.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> I'm trying to organize a trip with two other boats from Louisiana. Right now we are shooting for February or early March.


Feb is a tough month to camp there, unless you are a snowbird and think the weather is great compares to 15 degrees during the day and -10 at night. Feb is our coldest month and many fish are larthic during that month. Plus the winter low tides are peaking between late Jan till mid Feb. You can run across a flat and 3hrs later, it turns into a mud flat.

March is when the fish warms back up and starts to feed.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

bryson said:


> I've heard that your sleeping position makes a huge difference. I used to like to relax in mine, but never could get comfortable enough to sleep, and someone told me that I need to lay diagonally. Haven't tried it yet, but it makes sense.


I tried that and it causes you to lay straighter and feels better. Just don't know if my back will let me sleep like that all night long. Guess you never know until you try.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Too bulky to pak, transport and tote around. Tried that decades ago. A decent but smaller air mattress rolls up nice and tight and can be out of the way. Same thing with tents. I like small footprints but long enough to fit my 6'3" body and some gear. One that will roll up small and tight. Nothing worse than running with a pile of stuff in the boat, especially if you come across some good fishing, along the route to the campsite or on the way back. The older I get, the less junk I don't need to take with me. Keep it simple, keep it minimalist, except for the air mattress and the tent.
> 
> I'm also considering one of those screen tent hammocks for the chickees (and nix the air mattress and tent), tho I don't know how my back will hold up all night in that position. Anyone used them before or has them?


Back problem also, not sure about hammock. I will put up with a little loss of space in the boat to have a nice cot in the tent for a good nights sleep.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Steve_Mevers said:


> I agree, a cot with a self inflating roll on top is nice. Also staying at the EC motel ain't a bad option either lol


River wilderness is in everglades city reasonably priced and a.c. if you want to keep the wife happy


----------

